# [FREE][APP] Pajayo - The app that will help you get out of the house



## m00gl3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I finally released the first version of Pajayo for Android.

This app shows you what's going on around you and really helps you get out of the house more often.
Check out the screenshots and if you like what you see - give it a go and let me know.

I developed this app by myself to help me know where to go out to at night and what's going on where I live.
I tried to add all the features I thought are most important, especially seeing who's going.

It really helps me on a daily basis so I'm sure y'all can benefit from it.

Pajayo - Anything could happen

Direct link to Google Play:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pajayo.android


----------



## m00gl3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I released a new version with updates in favor of Pride Week.

Now you can see events of the LGBT community on the map.

I also improved performance and fixed a few bugs
(also removed permissions that weren't required)

Pajayo shows events that are happening around you with advanced filtering options.
I use it on a daily basis to see what's happening in my city - Tel Aviv, be it a new art gallery opening, live show, parties or what not.

It really does help me.

Direct link to the store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pajayo.android


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Way to keep it classy with iphone screens when advertising for Android.


----------

